# Middle Eastern spice Blend for Rice



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Middle eastern spice mixes Help!
I need help for some Middle Eastern visitors I am working with (mainly Iraqi’s) and they asked me if I had a spice blend for rice. The folks couldn’t articulate to me (and I unfortunately don’t speak Arabic) what the blend was made of. Anyone out there know what they traditionally put in rice, with tomato paste or sauce and onions?
Also is there a seasoning blend for the bread? They are making bread and the research I have just done talks about a spice they dip the bread into. Also is there any traditional spice (blend?) other than curry powder they use for chicken kebobs? 
As soon as I can get a response would be great I would like to get this out to them today or tomorrow.
Thanks!
Frizbee


----------



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

you can use the following mix

Mace 5 g
Black cardamom 5 g
Bayleaf 1 leaf
Peppercorns 2 gm
Clove 2 g
Cumin seeds 10 g
Coriander seeds 20 g
Sumac/Samak powder 10 g

Broil and powder in rice while baking it....


----------



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry a typo ...

broil and powder, use the powder in the rice while baking it..

cheers


----------

